# Joshua Tree National Park Nov. 2008



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 25, 2008)

I figured I'd post this here as well.

I just got back from an overnight trip to Joshua Tree.  I was planning on staying for 2 nights, but the weather got a little too windy and dismal for me to want to stay.  The A. joshua burrows were all blocked off, but I did find many "eutylenum type" T burrows still open. I was able to tease this one out of its burrow.  She's a lot lighter in color than the ones I find in San Diego and a lot more feisty!  Usually when I get them out of their burrow, they put on the typical raised abdomen, spread chelicerae show, but they never back it up.  Not this time!  She dug her fangs right into me.  It surprisingly didn't hurt that bad.  I think the physical damage of fangs going into my thumb hurt more than the venom.  My thumb is a little stiff today, but that's about it.  

A few tips if you're planning on heading out to Joshua Tree.  First, it's ILLEGAL to collect anything from inside the park.  Second, I recommend camping backcountry.  The campsites are too close together to even try to have your own privacy and also the rock climbers can get pretty rowdy at night.  You also won't have to pay the $10 a night fee.

I've been told that the T pictured in the photos is not of "eutylenum type".  If anyone could help identify it, it'd be much appreciated.













Outside her burrow:

























Turret burrow with molts:







Normal burrows found here:







Turret type burrows found here:


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a nice looking Aphonopelma.  Could not begin to tell you which Aphonopelma though.  Looks like she enjoyed your finger.  Thanks for sharing the habitat photos.  They are outstanding.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 26, 2008)

The T was identified by Brent Hendrixson as A. iodius.  Thanks anyway, guys!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the looks of the turret burrows. Do any other Ts construct these? The scenery pictures are gorgeous, Thank you for sharing.


----------



## James H (Nov 26, 2008)

I love Joshua Tree I really wish that I could go there more often.  That is a nice looking Aphonopelma that you did get get photos of.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 26, 2008)

like I said in the other thread awesome photos!!I would def love to go there one day.Isnt it illegal to collect there tho?haha
-Chris


----------



## josh_r (Dec 7, 2008)

your larger spiders are A. iodius and the spiders that make the turrets are A. joshua which is a small dwarf species. around the lower basin on the east side of the park, you can find A. mojave which also is a dwarf that makes a turret or mogul. very cool place. i would love to go back this year.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 7, 2008)

josh_r said:


> your larger spiders are A. iodius and the spiders that make the turrets are A. joshua which is a small dwarf species. around the lower basin on the east side of the park, you can find A. mojave which also is a dwarf that makes a turret or mogul. very cool place. i would love to go back this year.


If you're ever in the area, let me know!  I'm planning on an AZ trip in the spring, so I may have to hit you up.  I'm on scabies under the same username.


----------



## John Apple (Dec 9, 2008)

Definately a place I have on my want list of places to visit


----------



## josh_r (Dec 9, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> If you're ever in the area, let me know!  I'm planning on an AZ trip in the spring, so I may have to hit you up.  I'm on scabies under the same username.


hey man, i no longer live in arizona. i live in washington state now. ill be doing some trips down there though. i will let you know when it happens. you should go dig one of those A. joshua up. if you want localities outside of the park, PM me and ill give them to you


----------



## Zach Valois (Dec 12, 2008)

josh_r said:


> hey man, i no longer live in arizona. i live in washington state now. ill be doing some trips down there though. i will let you know when it happens. you should go dig one of those A. joshua up. if you want localities outside of the park, PM me and ill give them to you


 hmm....when is someone going to really devote a space in their room to flood the market with CB 'dwarfs'..? 

 You gonna put that GPS to some use and get Brent some nice localities?

nice to see you are still around!


----------



## josh_r (Dec 12, 2008)

lol, whats up zach. long time no talk. brent has as many localities as i do man. i will be doing lots of trips to the southwest and ill be looking for lots of things. ill have lots of localities for brent once i get down there again. 

i will hopefully be taking a trip through mexico this august. it will be neat to see whats down there. 

ive got people trying to get CB dwarfs on the market. it will be a long process, but we have gotten paloma and hualapai slings out there quite a bit. give it a couple years, i bet it will happen.

-josh


----------



## Zach Valois (Dec 12, 2008)

Mexico? Thats like porn for us invert guys!

Glad to hear man, take care of yourself!


----------



## Scott C. (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pics Kyle!... That park is something else. Love it.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 18, 2008)

Fabulous photos! Sorry about the wound, but at least you have a story!


----------

